# Anyone who knows photography?



## burakyazan (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all.First of all, I'm sorry for my bad english.I'm still learning  well, I'm brand new to photography.I don't know anything.exposure, iso etc..I'm gonna go to Canada in summer(to live there) and buy a photograph machine(I don't know if there is a difference between camera and photograph machine in english.in my language,turkish, camera is used for the machines that shoot only movies).I'm thinking of buying one of these machines.(or could you recommend me a better machine?I can't afford more than 200$) Which would you recommend and why?this website says kodak is better: Compare the Fujifilm FinePix S1800 vs Kodak EasyShare Z981 - Snapsort
but as I told you, I don't know anything about photography.for instance, kodak has longer exposure.But what does longer exposure mean?I did a research but I didn't understand anything.if I take a picture do I have to wait more?does longer exposure mean that?isn't that a bad thing?I would be so happy if you could spend a bit of your time.and I would be so happy if you reply not with photography words.with basic words.I can understand english well but photography words.I'm not pro, I'm not even amateur  Thanksss in advance


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

There is very little difference between cameras in that price range, just pick one that you like.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 12, 2010)

What Mike said.  If you are looking for the more compact point and shoot style cameras (cameras here are your photography machine that captures still images - video cameras do the movies), they are all pretty much the same and well built for people who dont know anything about photography.

Just find the one in your price range and go with it.


----------



## burakyazan (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you very muck for your care.I've found another model Olympus SP-800UZ.but I think, as you said, there is no difference between these 3 models.then I will buy the machine which prettier  thank you all


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 12, 2010)

For long exposure:

It is good to understand that a camera (photograph machine) is taking in light when you press the button. A camera is also taking in the image when you press the button. When you press the button, this makes the *shutter* work. The *shutter* is a camera's eyelids. 

Long exposure = Eyelids stay open for a long time. This takes in more light and image.

Short exposure = Eyelids stay open for a short time. This takes in less light and image.







1st is the longer exposure, then the shorter exposure.

The 1st photograph has too much light. To solve that, you need to learn about *aperture* next.


----------



## burakyazan (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow.really thank you robi.Then I can understand that if I'm going to take a photo in action(moving), shorter exposure is better.but it takes less light and image details.but if I'm going to take a photo of a steady object, longer exposure takes a photo with more details and liht.Am I right?


----------



## ghache (Nov 12, 2010)

To operate a "photo machine" in canada. You need an IQ of at least 53.


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 12, 2010)

A lot of what you said is right. 



burakyazan said:


> if I'm going to take a photo of a steady object, longer exposure takes a photo with more details and liht.



This ^^^ takes some more thinking. Because you know some about exposure and shutter, you can try it when you buy a camera.


----------



## burakyazan (Nov 12, 2010)

ghache said:


> To operate a "photo machine" in canada. You need an IQ of at least 53.



I didn't say I will buy the machine from a shop in canada.I'm thinking of buying from amazon.it is international.

Ok, last question.kodak has two times longer exposure.If I need to take a photo quickly, for example a flying bird, can't I success it?or does fuji take a better photo than kodak for a flying bird?


----------



## ann (Nov 12, 2010)

both will be fine, you just need a fast shutter speed, i.e. 1/500 or 1/1000


----------



## burakyazan (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you so much all.you really helped me.it is nice to have joined this site.nobody answered me on other websites


----------



## burakyazan (Nov 13, 2010)

I decided to have Olympus SP-800UZ.this photo impressed me so much  maybe it's normal for professional photographers like you.But it is magnificent for me.
this is just a photo




but if you zoom it


----------



## ann (Nov 13, 2010)

have fun take lots of photos, try spending at east 5 minutes every day for 30 days so the camera becomes familar to you


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

